# Looking for a story



## lostnowandforever (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello there. I was recently reminded of a story I can't seem to find. It involved a woman who while jogging finds a big purse belonging to a BBW. She takes it, intending to take it back to its owner. She doesn't recognize the woman, (they have the same first name) but does recognize the surname. It's an old friend of hers with whom she's lost touch. After finishing her run, she starts feeling hungry and decides to buy a snack, but it turns out she isn't carrying any money herself. So she decides to start buying food with the money in the purse, and as she keeps doing so gradually is transformed into the woman who owned the purse, who's now married to said old friend.

Does any of this ring a bell?


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Apr 26, 2017)

From the master himself

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/Barbers/purse.html


----------



## lostnowandforever (Apr 26, 2017)

Much obliged.


----------

